# Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar :o)



## Lucy2412 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wir sind schon seit einigen Wochen echte Leseratten im Forum und haben die vielen nützlichen Tipps und Tricks beim Bau unseres Gartenteiches mit einfließen lassen. 

Unser Teich hat die Größe von ca. 6,30m x 9 m, einen großen Flachwassserbereich mit einer Haupttiefe von 50 cm und eine Tiefwassezone 2x2m rund,  Tiefe 1,60m. Mein Mann hat seinen Traum vom Wasserfall verwirklicht und wir genießen jeden Tag das beruhigende Plätschern. Befüllt haben wir den Teich mit Brunnenwasser.

Wir haben den Teichgrund mit 2/8 gewaschen Kies bedeckt und um die Uferzone Quarzkies verwendet. Der Übergang zur Tiefwasserzone wirkt allerdings etwas unglücklich, da dort der Kies nicht richtig hält. Können die UV Strahlen der freiligenden Folie, wie haben EPDM Folie von Firestone verwendet, auch unter Wasser Schaden? Hat jemand vielleicht ein Lösung?

Auch an manchen Teichuferübergangen, hält der Kies nicht. An diesen Stellen wollen wir Steinfolie verwenden. Zur Zeit ist unser fast zwei Wochen alter Teich leicht grün, wir gehen davon aus das es am Anfang normal ist.

Zum Schluß natürlich noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Hallo Lucy!

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und Glückwunsch zum neuen Teich.

Ich bin auch gerade am Bau meines neuen Teichs und weis was das für eine Arbeit ist. Euer Teich hat zudem noch eine beachtliche Größe.

Bei der Firestone EPDM Folie brauchst keine Angst wegen UV Licht haben, EPDM ist da nicht so anfällig wie PVC.

Wie muss ich mir Denn das Teichprofil vorstellen?? Habt Ihr die gesamte Fläche des Teichs als Flachwasserbereich mit max. 50 cm gebaut und nur diese eine kleine Stelle Tiefwasser - die dann aber gleich 1,60m tief ???

Sollte es so sein halte ich das für unglücklich. Mehrere gestufte Pflanzzonen wären richtig gewesen, z.b. auch noch 80 cm für größerer Seerosen. Die wenige Wassertiefe auf so viele QM sorgt für viel warmes Wasser, die Fische können sich im Winter trotz Riesenteich nur auf eine Wasserlache zurückziehen. Ich sehe keinen Baum in der Nähe der Schatten spenden könnte - wie viel Sonne bekommt der Teich ab?
Die Kiesschüttungen sind dann auch nicht sooo toll und werden schön veralgen. 
An der abrupten "Kante" zum Tiefwasserbereich hätte ein Substratwall hingehört dann wäre auch nichts abgerutscht.

Tut mir leid wenn ich da nun so eine Kritikliste schreibe aber ich fürchte ich habe recht...


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Der Bereich an der Terasse ist 10-30 cm tief nach hinten abfallend auf 50 cm und zur Tiefwasserzone geht es nochmal leicht schräg abfallend auf ca. 60-70 cm. Die Tiefwasserzone geht dann abfallend steil auf eine Gesamtiefe von 1,60m.

Wir haben den ganzen Tag Sonne, leider, hatten daher die Absicht den Teich mit Seerosen und anderen Wasserpflanzen zu beschatten.

Später möchten wir 2-3 Koi´s halten.


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Na gut, alles OK.

Irgendwie hab ich doch Bauchschmerzen bei der Sache aber ehe ich eventuell unnötig Wirbel mache lasse ich den Profis hier den Vorzug. Insbesondere was Koi betrifft muss ne Menge passen da blick ich eh nicht durch.


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Teichbau. Am Rand hat mein Mann noch einen kleinen Wall für die Beflanzung angelegt.

Die große __ Sumpfdotterblume haben wir übrigens aus einem verwilderten Tümpel ergattert, ein Ausflug in die Natur ist auch mal richtig lohnenswert


----------



## doh (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*



> Die große __ Sumpfdotterblume haben wir übrigens aus einem verwilderten Tümpel ergattert, ein Ausflug in die Natur ist auch mal richtig lohnenswert



Das jetzt aber nicht dein ernst oder? :shock



_________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

oh...ist das schlimm bei uns steht sie auf keiner roten Liste.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Servus Luci

Schöner Teich ... 

Für Koi ist der Teich aber nicht geeignet 

Koiteiche werden "fast" ohne Flachwasserbereiche angelegt .... da gehts gleich auf 2m in die Tiefe ... vom Ufer weg 
Die kleine Tiefwasserzone ist nix Ganzes und nix halbes ... 

Technisch hätte auch zu einem Koiteich ein/zwei Bodenablässe und ein Skimmer mit einem Schwerkraftfilter gepaßt.

Euer Teich liegt kompl. in der Sonne, daher wird sich die Flachwasserzone sehr schnell aufheizen und diese Temperaturen wollen Fische überhaupt net gerne ... die hätten so um 24-25°C Wassertemp. gerne.
Eurer wird sich locker im Sommer um die 30°C bewegen 
Zum Baden herrlich, aber Abkühlung ist das auch nimmer ...

Seerosen wie überhaupt Pflanzen werden sich bei Koi auch net lange halten, werden gerne abgenagt ...

Also keine Koi bitte in den Teich. 

Erst wenn die Seerosen ein paar Quadratmeter abgeschattet haben könnt Ihr an Fische denken ... __ Moderlieschen & Co. (also "__ Kleinfische") würden sich dann anbieten. Von Goldfischartige würde ich Abstand nehmen, sie Züchten zu viel ....

Eines noch ... viel mehr Pflanzen gehören in den Teich, aber bitte nicht aus der Natur entnehmen, bei der __ Sumpfdotterblume habt ihr euch 3,50 € erspart , aber das ist nicht der einzige Grund.

Ihr könnt Euch was weiß ich was einschleppen ... 

und ...

Wenn dies jeder Teichbesitzer machen würde .... es gäbe nur mehr pflanzenlose Naturteiche 

Also nix für ungut ...


----------



## Lucy2412 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Das wir Probleme mit den Temperaturen bekommen werden haben wir schon befürchtet, setzen immer noch große Hoffnung das unser Kirschbaum endlich mal einen Wachstumssprung macht. wie unsere im letzten Jahr gepflanzten beiden Sträucher.

Beim Kauf der Filteranlage haben wir bereits schon bedacht das wir später Kois in der Teich setzten möchten. Auch wollen wir keinen riesigen Koibestand in unserem Teich, sondern 2-3 Stück.

Im Fachhandel Klee hatte ich mir 2 Sumpfdotterblumen gekauft, die sieht man oben auf den ersten beiden Bildern, neben der großen. Ich weiß das es nicht die feine englische Art war, aber ich konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen, die sah so toll aus und wir haben ja auch nur einen Teil der Pflanze mitgenommen, an Krankheiten die wir in unseren Teich mit einschleppen könnten haben wir nicht gedacht.


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

hallo
schöner Teich gefällt mir sehr gut....wenn die Pflanzen schön zulegen, wird es ein kleines Paradies werden 
habt Ihr das Fließ mit Nägeln "festgemacht"? :shock


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Das sieht ja wirklich so aus als wird das Vlies festgenagelt... hmmm.


Kirschbaum? Dann sollte ein Skimmer in den Teich denn ein Kirschbaum macht sehr viel "Dreck". Blüten, Kirschen, Blätter ... das ist alles nicht gut.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich und stolz wie Oskar )*

Ja wir haben Erdnägel zur Befestigung des Fließ verwendet. Wir hatten bereits bei einer Tiefe von 1,20m mit Grundwasser zu kämpfen und das verlegen der Folie nach dem abpumpen des Grundwassers und dem verlegen des Fließes mußte ziemlich schnell erfolgen. Die Folie hatte eine gewaltige Größe von ca. 110 m² (9,15mx12m)und da wir an dem Tag nur 3 Mann waren haben wir uns entschieden das Fließ vorsichtshalber mit Erdnägeln zu befestigen um die Folie schnell verlegen zu können und nicht Angst haben zu müssen das das Fließ beim verlegen verutscht.

Ja ein Skimmer kommt auf jeden Fall noch in den Teich. Wir sind nun am überlegen wie man den Teich noch am besten beschatten könnte, um eine übermäßige Erwärmung zu vermeiden. Von Lebensbäumen wurde uns im Kleefachmarkt abgeraten, wegen so ner, ich glaube es war die Birnenrostkrankheit oder so. 

Für Ideen sind wir dankbar


----------

